

Ghana: Digital Dumping Ground (2009) - plumeria
http://www.pbs.org/frontlineworld/stories/ghana804/video/video_index.html

======
plumeria
>"Within minutes, he is scrolling through intimate details of people's lives,
files left behind by the hard drives' original owners."

>"There is private financial data, too: credit card numbers, account
information, records of online transactions the original owners may not have
realized were even there."

I believe people should always encrypt their hard drives.

Also worth checking out: [http://www.dban.org/](http://www.dban.org/).

